# Wellington Trifecta



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Bison Wellington:

The Bison Wellington gets 3 stars. 

Elk Wellington:

Elk filet. Good grief, ya gotta love that one.

Antelope Wellington:


Serves two:

Made from 5 antelope loin chops.

I'll "leaf" you with one more pic:


.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

All those look fantastic!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Worked on 4 different Wellingtons this weekend; 2 bison, one elk and one antelope.

Mix chopped mushrooms, diced onions, minced garlic, some browning sauce with 1 cup of beef broth and then run it all thru a blender.


Cook the mushroom sauce down until it is a thick paste. Set aside to cool.


Brown the meat in some butter. Roll out food wrap and lay down enough capicola to cover the piece of meat. 

Smear the mushroom paste on the capicola and then place the browned meat on top.


Pull the food wrap up around the meat and wrap tightly.


Poke a few holes in the food wrap and then put the Wellington meat package in a vacuum bag. Refrigerate until it takes a set. Overnight is OK. 


Roll out the sheet of puff pastry to about 16" square. Remove the wrapped meat from the vacuum bag and food wrap. Place the meat on the puff pastry:


Trim the pastry to fit. Allow for about a 1" overlap:


Wrap it up as snug as you can without stretching the pastry. Score or poke a few relief holes in the pastry. I'm giving it 4 stars: 


Brush egg wash on the pastry overlaps at the the ends and what will be the bottom seam. Wrap the meat snugly with the sheet of pastry. Coat the wrapped Wellington with egg wash.


Bake, uncovered, in a 350° oven for 30-35 minutes. If needed, switch the oven to broil to finish browning the pastry.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Wellington is on my list of things to do this weekend. I even saved some of the most fair cuts of my turkey to try turkey Wellington.......served with cranberry sauce of course.-----SS


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Looks great, Goob. You nailed a perfect med-rare on these.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Gumbo said:


> Looks great, Goob. You nailed a perfect med-rare on these.


Thank you.

It was my first time. Seems like a lot of work.

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I made up a wash from a package of Knox gelatin mixed with 1/2 cup of cool water and then brushed it on the antelope steaks to help hold them together. That plus putting the thing in a vacuum bag overnight worked pretty good:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Wellington Mushroom Paste (Duxelles)

Ingredients:
· 8 oz - fresh mushrooms, chopped
· 1 medium - onion, chopped
· 2 cloves - garlic, minced
· 2 tbsp - fresh parsley, minced
· 14 oz can - beef broth
· 1 tbsp - Bouquet browning sauce
· 1 tbsp flour
· 2 tbsp - butter

Instructions:
· In a large bowl blend the mushrooms, onions, garlic and parsley.
· Mix the flour and the browning sauce with the broth.
· Put the mushroom mixture in a blender, add the broth and run on "chop" until the mixture is a coarse paste. It's best to divide the mixture in half and do this step twice. 
· Over medium heat melt the butter in a large skillet. Add the mixture and cook until most of the moisture is gone, until the mixture is a dark thick paste.
· Put down a layer of prosciutto big enough to cover the Wellington meat on a sheet of plastic food film.
· Spread the mushroom sauce evenly on the thinly-sliced processed meat.
· Pull the film up around the meat bringing the prosciutto and the mushroom paste with it. Tighten the wrap up and store the wrapped meat in a cool place until the meat takes a set.

Comments:
· Substitute the onions with 1 cup of chopped shallots.
· Substitute part or all of the beef broth with red wine.
· Ham or capicola can be used instead of prosciutto.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Jeepers, Mrs Goob is giving these things away as fast as I can make them, so I made another one today. This one is a bison ribeye steak:


I cooked this one at 375° for 30 minutes:


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Oh my that looks fantastic!!! I actually think I'm going to make some at work out of Angus ribeye and sell them!!


----------



## SCtransplant (Jul 31, 2015)

Drooling.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

wyogoob said:


> Jeepers, Mrs Goob is giving these things away as fast as I can make them.


How does one get on Mrs. Goob's list to share her husband's food creations with??


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

O my that looks amazing! 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Springville Shooter said:


> Wellington is on my list of things to do this weekend. I even saved some of the most fair cuts of my turkey to try turkey Wellington.......served with cranberry sauce of course.-----SS


Any updates on the Turkey Wellington?

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*two more*

Made two more elk Wellingtons. The mushroom sauce, the duxelle (say "ducks sell"), is from red onion, garlic, mushrooms, fresh parsley, butter and Burgundy wine.

The capicola wrap is sweet fennel. Fennel added to the mushroom paste would have been a great match; maybe the next time.


Elk filet:


Pull the food wrap up and around the filet and then twist the ends of the plastic wrap to tighten up the Wellington:


Cover with puff pastry and apply the egg wash: 

.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Conned Goob into trading a day of turkey hunting for one of his famous Elk Wellington's. Let's just say he got the short straw on this one. His Elk Wellington was holy **** good!

...can't say the same for my turkey guiding:shock:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

gdog said:


> Conned Goob into trading a day of turkey hunting for one of his famous Elk Wellington's. Let's just say he got the short straw on this one. His Elk Wellington was holy **** good!
> 
> ...can't say the same for my turkey guiding:shock:


No, no, no, no. The Wellington was a gift. I thought we traded 3 slices of capicola for the turkey hunt. 

.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Bumping this up...this is good stuff!

Made a batch this week to put in a stuffed pork loin cooked on the Big Green Egg. No left-overs. Easy to make, just takes some time to cook the sauce down to the right consistency.



wyogoob said:


> Wellington Mushroom Paste (Duxelles)
> 
> Ingredients:
> · 8 oz - fresh mushrooms, chopped
> ...


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

Man, I didn't know that my breakfast wasn't adequate until seeing this thread. Goob, these look amazing.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

gdog said:


> Bumping this up...this is good stuff!
> 
> Made a batch this week to put in a stuffed pork loin cooked on the Big Green Egg. No left-overs. Easy to make, just takes some time to cook the sauce down to the right consistency.


uh...do you have any grayling pictures?

nevermind

.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Will you marry me? :EAT::EAT::EAT::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Bringing this back up. If you haven't given this a try, give it a shot. It's really good.

Goobs recipe condensed to print out:


Wellington Mushroom Paste (Duxelles)

Ingredients:
•8 oz - fresh mushrooms, chopped
•1 medium - onion, chopped
•2 cloves - garlic, minced
•2 tbsp - fresh parsley, minced
•14 oz can - beef broth or red wine
•1 tbsp - Bouquet browning sauce
•1 tbsp flour
•2 tbsp - butter

Instructions:
•In a large bowl blend the mushrooms, onions, garlic and parsley.
•Mix the flour and the browning sauce with the broth.
•Put the mushroom mixture in a blender, add the broth and run on “chop” until the mixture is a coarse paste. It’s best to divide the mixture in half and do this step twice.
•Over medium heat melt the butter in a large skillet. Add the mixture and cook until most of the moisture is gone, until the mixture is a dark thick paste.
•Put down a layer of prosciutto big enough to cover the Wellington meat on a sheet of plastic food film.
•Spread the mushroom sauce evenly on the thinly-sliced processed meat.
•Pull the film up around the meat bringing the prosciutto and the mushroom paste with it. Tighten the wrap up and store the wrapped meat in a cool place until the meat takes a set.

Comments:
•Substitute the onions with 1 cup of chopped shallots.
•Substitute part or all of the beef broth with red wine.
•Ham or capicola can be used instead of prosciutto.

Roll out the sheet of puff pastry to about 16" square. Remove the wrapped meat from the vacuum bag and food wrap. Place the meat on the puff pastry.

Trim the pastry to fit. Allow for about a 1" overlap.

Wrap it up as snug as you can without stretching the pastry. Score or poke a few relief holes in the pastry. 

Brush egg wash on the pastry overlaps at the ends and what will be the bottom seam. Wrap the meat snugly with the sheet of pastry. Coat the wrapped Wellington with egg wash.

Bake, uncovered, in a 350° oven for 30-35 minutes. If needed, switch the oven to broil to finish browning the pastry.


----------

